# Mac OSX not booting after changing startup disk



## Phil_Price (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi,

I have a G4 Quicksilver and have been booting into OS 9 for about a year now as on of the programs I use only works with 9. Today, I got the latest upgrade for this program that works with OS X. So I Went into my Preferences and changed the start-up disk from the Mac OS 9 system folder to the Mac OS X system folder. When I restarted, I got the grey screen with the large apple icon and nothing else. I tried rebooting again - same thing.

I have now tried all the options for restart, I can only get it to start up looking for a fire wire device or start up using a CD. I've tried using the Mac OS X CD to boot with but all I can do in that is install OS X or use disk first aid (which has had no effect). I don't want to risk re-installing OS X as I don't want to overwrite any of my files on the computer. There must be some way to get it to boot into OS 9 again, or I'll just have to run the risk of re-installing X.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

The first thing I would try is zapping the PRAM. You can do this by holding down command-option-p-r at startup until you have heard the startup chime a second time.

Just wondering, what version of Mac OS X are you running?


----------

